# Too scary for TOTs?



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

My wife has decided that my coffin sitter is too scary to have right next to the front door and is telling me it needs to be somewhere further away from Halloween TOTs. I think if I move this guy further away, it kind of defeats the purpose. What do y'all think?






I'll be kinda depressed if I put so much effort into a prop that is shoved to the side away from everybody.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I say it depends on a lot of factors. First off, know your target audience. If they're really small ToTs then yeah she may have a good point. But otherwise it's fair game.

Nifty remote ya got there. Use it on 1031 and only activate it on the older ToTs and take it easy on the 0-5 year olds. Everyone wins.

Then again, I don't tone it down myself. My philosophy is you gotta earn that candy. You better have a costume and you better have the guts to come get it.

-TM


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

First of all, THATS FREAKING awesome! 
Secondly, isn't it the point to scare the ToTs? You'll get more laughs/scares if you keep it nearer the traffic flow. I've moved props away from thoroughfares and have always regretted how they didn't get the recognition they deserved...
Thirdly, you may not want to go against the wife, she'll usually wind up being right and never letting you live it down...
In summation: Thanks for sharing and sorry I couldn't be more helpful...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Terrormaster has the best solution. If it's entirely controlled by remote, simply be selective as to whom you trigger it for. We did that with our grave grabber last year because we didn't and don't want to scare the youngest kids (older ones - totally fair game). In fact, Spooky1 let a small boy who was afraid to go by the grave grabber use the remote to trigger it - he walked away an excited and happy camper.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't personally see it as 'too scary', given some ToT's/youngsters will be intimidated even by static props: it is slower moving and not super loud or sudden to judge from the video. I say pretty much do as others suggested, and just trigger it based on your judgment of the victims....er.....ToT's  :xbones: Very nice looking prop, as well.


----------



## HearseKing (Sep 13, 2010)

Gr8 job, he would look gr8 in one of my hearse. I think its ok to put him there. Thats what Halloween is about after all. We make up our props cause we enjoy to see them in action. Halloween stores dont take their stuff dowm when ppl bring in their young ones. What if it were Elmo in the coffin? would it be diffrent. LOL


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

kevin242 said:


> First of all, THATS FREAKING awesome!
> Secondly, isn't it the point to scare the ToTs? You'll get more laughs/scares if you keep it nearer the traffic flow. I've moved props away from thoroughfares and have always regretted how they didn't get the recognition they deserved...
> Thirdly, you may not want to go against the wife, she'll usually wind up being right and never letting you live it down...
> In summation: Thanks for sharing and sorry I couldn't be more helpful...


I second that


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

If it fits the overall theme of your haunt then it should be included. If the haunt looks really scary from the street, then the TOTs should realize what they are in for. If you have a bunch of those goofy inflatables and then this, that is sort of sneaky.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

jaege said:


> If it fits the overall theme of your haunt then it should be included. If the haunt looks really scary from the street, then the TOTs should realize what they are in for. If you have a bunch of those goofy inflatables and then this, that is sort of sneaky.


I agree that if it fits use it. Although I really like the sneaky idea as well. Either way I say use it where it will provide the best effect.

jaege - you're a genius. I'm going to fill my curb side appeal with inflatables now:jol:.


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Use it just look for your targets. Watch for the older kids.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awww the tots will love it if they see it working they might not get scared but then again some kids are just scared of everything so it wouldnt matter anyway good luck with the wife though LOL that will be the toughest obstacle to over come


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If you run it on a remote maybe you could let your wife be the one to trigger it. Then she can only scare the older ToTs.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Awesome work! How sheltered are these ToTs? I see nothing wrong with it. Most parents I have seen try to get their kids near these things.

Maybe, you could have a "pooh" trail (back in my day it was the less scary path) for the little ones.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I think we are the WRONG group to ask - we make it our *goal* to scare the cute little kiddo's, LMAO. (And what a master-friggin-piece that is, woah!)

But the selective triggering is a good compromise


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

ToT's MUST Earn their candy, and they MUST say "Trick or Treat"!!!

but then again about 7 and under I will try and tone it down. we also have a special needs older kid that Tot's in our hood that I will tone it down for.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I say use it how you see fit (ok ... how the Mrs sees fit) but I think it's fine.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

HearseKing said:


> Gr8 job, he would look gr8 in one of my hearse. I think its ok to put him there. Thats what Halloween is about after all. We make up our props cause we enjoy to see them in action. Halloween stores dont take their stuff dowm when ppl bring in their young ones. What if it were Elmo in the coffin? would it be diffrent. LOL


not a bad idea...a mangled up elmo in a coffin...


Wildcat said:


> I agree that if it fits use it. Although I really like the sneaky idea as well. Either way I say use it where it will provide the best effect.
> 
> jaege - you're a genius. I'm going to fill my curb side appeal with inflatables now:jol:.


Greeaaat! Just great. give them all new ideas


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I like Terrormasters idea that you just trigger it at your own discretion. Let us know whow it all turns out.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I think due to the slow movement, it would be ok.

The little ToTs can be scared of static props and any kid that would be afraid of your coffin sitter probably wouldn't make it to the door anyway. I think triggering it for the older kids a good compromise if you guys are in disagreement.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Too good of a prop to put in the distance. TOTs will be fine with it. Just have a way to kill the motion if the kids are really little. Maybe have a sheet nearby to cover it if a kid is too scared to come to the door. Good job.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That's GOT to be close to the tot's for a good scare. If a tot is freaking out, then just don't activate it. Sometimes the threat of a scare is better and lasts longer than the actual scare.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

I thought scaring was the reason for halloween Since you can control it I don't think it would be a problem to just let it sit when the wee little ones come through.


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

Look we don't consider our haunts to be a success unless we have at least 2 people pee their pants. I say put it where you want it but keep the hose handy to clean afterward. I love it! If kids find it to scary then it is up to their parents to protect the child.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

hlmn said:


> Use it just look for your targets. Watch for the older kids.


We usually have scale system that someone out on the side walks yells into us so we know how scary we can get.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I absolutely would not move it. I agree thats the whole reason for Halloween, Getting a little scare isn't going to hurt anyone, if you go out on Halloween you are expecting to get scared. I think if they are going to get a bag of free candy, then you have to work for it. Besides they have a choice to come up to your house or not. If they brave it and get the candy, they will have a great Halloween memory to take with them. When Halloween is over, it's the scary, or well set up houses that you remember right?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Dixie said:


> I think we are the WRONG group to ask - we make it our *goal* to scare the cute little kiddo's, LMAO. (And what a master-friggin-piece that is, woah!)
> 
> But the selective triggering is a good compromise


I agree with Dixie, There are a few sides to this. First. Every year I have several Tots that either won't enter my haunt, or a few that reluctantly Do. The funny thing is How proud they are next year when they run the gauntlet all by them selves and then proudly announce that "I did it all by myself. It wasn't that bad". They are truely BEAMING with a great sense of accomplishment. THAT"S Sooo Cool to see them Grow up LITTERALLY

We are WAY to soft on our kids these days. They need a good scare (Challenge) to prepare them for life, if nothing else. Besides, the little ones that actually make it through my haunt are genuinely proud and feel like they've graduated high school. The Satisfaction on thier face is palpable.

With that said even I have a heart and take it easy on an obvuiously terrified kid waiting with his parents at the end of the driveway. I do want them back next year beaming with pride after they've "Made it".

I'd love to comment on the spousal thing... but I'm sure I would endure some wrath.

BTW... that prop deserves it's place PROMINANTLY in your display...It's Fabulous. Be devilish with it, but not so much that the really little TOts won't come back to have that feeling of Accomplishment next year when they "Make it through"


----------



## VIGILANTE (Sep 19, 2010)

Excellent job on that prop! I like the X10 trigger as well. I say put the prop where you want, but compromise by not triggering it next to the tiny tots.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments. I'm NOT going to put my wife in charge of who I scare...she'd never trigger any of the props. I'll just have to convince her I'll do my best not to scare the teensy ones. 

One year I had a parent beg me to scare their 6 year old with my monster-in-the-box. The kid ran home screaming and I felt terrible. I told the mom that if she could get him to come back, I'd let him use my remote to set the prop off. He did come back...after he saw how it worked, he had a HUGE smile.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree with the idea to trigger it for older kids only. I do not have kids come to my door. I have a kind of walk through yard haunt and the end of it is a witch's house in which my mother hands out candy or treats. It is set up in such a way that no one HAS to go through my haunt to get candy if they are too scared. They can get to the witch's house easily enough. But i usually try to make (encourage) anyone over about age 6 to go through. It is not THAT scary. I do not believe in scaring a child for my own laughs just so they can have some crappy candy. Yeah, I love scaring children, but only if THEY enjoy it also. You will do the right thing when the time comes. But don't let your wife play. LOL


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

PS Amazingly great prop. I love it!!!!! Is there a tutorial on here for it?


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

My vote has to go with the selective use crowd. It would be a shame to hide such a gorgeous piece of work. My haunt is still in it's infancy, but it seems as though the younger kids are often the most adventurous.. Till you hit the switch, anyhow!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

A lot of the TOT's we get come in small groups, they will shame the more timid members into coming up to the door. Usually, the ones that are too scared to approach are either very, very young or single TOT's with parent. In any case the scariest haunts are the ones that get remembered. I try to make the haunt scarier each year but the wife keeps putting out kitschy candelaria's and blow mold white ghosts, oh well.


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

That is gross and Disguisting.... I love it....does seem a waste to put it where it won't be fully 'appreciated', can you move it closer as the night gets older?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I think it is totally appropriate to have near the door. Just don't trigger it for the little tots. Like Roxy posted, she had a really positive experience letting a little one use the remote to control her prop.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Keep by the door.....Use as needed


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

My wife was a kindergarten teacher and with my first garage haunt, she kept telling me "Don't scare my kindergarteners!". So, I kept it tame. That year, one of those kids walked up to me and said "This isn't the scariest house on the block". I have never shown mercy since.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

We had a coffin (standing up) near the door one year. My old man stood in it, eyes closed and barely lit. He was the hit of the haunt, cuz kids didnt know if he was gonna jump out, if he was real, or WHAT he would do.The comments the kids made were priceless... Remember, a lot of the scare is anticipating..fear..worry. That coffin is so sweet. Please remind your wife that all grown men are really 8 year old boys on the inside, and that u need to let your inner boy run rampant on ONLY ONE DAY fergodssakes...Halloween!! Halloween is a day TO BE SCARED. Certainly, if you are gonna give some kid a bad time, you will have pity & not trigger the thing. Then again... hehehheh.


----------



## ShadowGyrlBrice (Oct 28, 2010)

Just think how much better it would be for older kids to see a younger tot in front of them go past it with nothing happening, and then you activate it on them. They'll jump even higher.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Soooooo..what's the verdict?


----------

